# how to install cement board for tub walls and floor



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Hold up, your heading for trouble by doing it the way you are.
With both the walls and the floor.
Hope fully Jazman or oh'mike will be along soon.
If you go back and look at the top right in the search area and look in the Tile forum there's thousands post post about this exact topic.


----------

